# Blonde Cook



## beer-b-q (Oct 26, 2009)

Monday 
 It's fun to cook for Tom. Today I made angel food cake. The recipe said beat 
 12 eggs separately. The neighbors were nice enough to loan me some extra 
 bowls. 

 Tuesday 
 Tom wanted fruit salad for supper. The recipe said serve without dressing. 
 So I didn't dress. What a surprise when Tom brought a friend home for 
 supper........ 

 Wednesday 
 A good day for rice. The recipe said wash thoroughly before steaming the 
 rice. It seemed kind of silly but I took a bath anyway. I can't say it 
 improved the rice any. 

 Thursday 
 Today Tom asked for salad again I tried a new recipe. It said prepare 
 ingredients; lay on a bed of lettuce one hour before serving. Tom asked me 
 why I was rolling around in the garden.. 

 Friday 
 I found an easy recipe for cookies. It said put the ingredients in a bowl 
 and beat it. There must have been something wrong with this recipe. When I 
 got back, everything was the same as when I left. 

 Saturday 
 Tom did the shopping today and brought home a chicken. He asked me to dress 
 it for Sunday. I don't have any clothes that fit it, and for some reason Tom 
 keeps counting to ten. 

 Tom's folks came to dinner. I wanted to serve roast but all I had was 
 hamburger. Suddenly I had a flash of genius.. I put the hamburger in the 
 oven and set the controls for roast. It still came out hamburger, much to my 
 disappointment. 

 GOOD NIGHT DEAR DIARY. This has been a very exciting week! I am eager for 
 tomorrow to come so I can try out a new recipe on Tom. If I can talk Tom 
 into buying a bigger oven, I would like to surprise him with a chocolate 
 moose.


----------



## raceyb (Oct 26, 2009)

ROFL....    Good one...


----------



## cman95 (Oct 26, 2009)

ROFLMAO!!!


----------



## oneshot (Oct 26, 2009)

Yer killin me!!!!!!!!!


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 26, 2009)

Now that is funny - I might have dated her in an earlier life LOL


----------



## markmcrae (Oct 26, 2009)

I think I know this lady. She told me that she doesn't like blonde jokes because she doesn't understand them.


----------



## alx (Oct 26, 2009)

LOL-chocalate moose etc.Blondie sure is calm and a sweetie to boot...


----------

